# KSS, DMT, T.O.S.S.E.R.S. and every other rig in the entire world, Lakota, Nov 26th



## JTG (Oct 31, 2005)

Not to mention Havok, Dissident, PRANK etc etc

Good fucking grief, will these huge nights in Bristol never end?!

Full line up here

For fuck's sake, quiet nights in don't seem to be an option in Bris atm


----------



## Moggy (Oct 31, 2005)

That's almost worth coming over to Bristol for! 

Not gonna be able to make it though


----------



## JTG (Nov 1, 2005)

It's 3 fucking quid! Not to mention two minutes' walk from home!

Sometimes you have to look for it, sometimes they just bring the party straight to you...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 1, 2005)

That link says "Havok form Brighton"

Has someone micked the Manchester night/labels name, or have I missed a move?


----------



## JTG (Nov 1, 2005)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> That link says "Havok form Brighton"
> 
> Has someone micked the Manchester night/labels name, or have I missed a move?



Nah, Havok's a free party mob from Brighton.

Still excited about that line up, it's fucking insane


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 1, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Nah, Havok's a free party mob from Brighton.


Grrrr, then they nicked the name....


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 1, 2005)

Someone say hardcore ?   


Maybe ill break my not going out for that.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 1, 2005)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Grrrr, then they nicked the name....


Yeah Manchester Havok have been going for ages.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 1, 2005)

I'M FUCKING COMING !!!!!!


to the gig that is.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 1, 2005)

And so is fuct now


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I'M FUCKING COMING !!!!!!
> 
> 
> to the gig that is.


I was getting ready to post same thing...unit I saw the date   

Sorry to piss on it and an that...


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 1, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> And so is fuct now



He's gonna bring the kids? Bit irresponsible isn't it?!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> He's gonna bring the kids? Bit irresponsible isn't it?!



LMAO! SS...if you read the last few posts...lol...what do we sound like?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 1, 2005)

the fine, upstanding individuals what we is (btw - hope we're seeing you at the w'end   ) x


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> the fine, upstanding individuals what we is (btw - hope we're seeing you at the w'end   ) x



Yep just posted on yer thread


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 1, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I was getting ready to post same thing...unit I saw the date
> 
> Sorry to piss on it and an that...




Its the 26th . . .I fly on the 28th. 

OK . . what have I forgotten


----------



## aqua (Nov 1, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> Yeah Manchester Havok have been going for ages.



they had, they don't now as I understand it, one of them having retired to the country  if you know otherwise PLEASE let bees know asap


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Its the 26th . . .I fly on the 28th.
> 
> OK . . what have I forgotten



Nothing you've forgotten nothing!!!!

Oh thats well cool!!!!!!! Nice one!   

I just spoke to young whiplash (fizzerfledgling and chick) who says to check you need tickets or not and if not get there damn early coz it gets rammmmmmmmmmed!!

<taps on screen>

FUCT...swap yer kids weekend! NOW!

It's duuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrtttttttttty banginggggggggggggg filthyyyyyyyyyyyyy bangggggggggggging full of maniacsssssssssssssssss!

Like you like it sir!


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 1, 2005)

Fizzer, good night for dancing...want lessons ??


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Fizzer, good night for dancing...want lessons ??



You offering?


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 1, 2005)

*waits for*

You dancin ?


You asking ?


Im asking


Well Im dancing


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> *waits for*
> 
> You dancin ?
> 
> ...



That is as the case maybe...but I know you and fuct are gonna be doin yer double act


----------



## user47632 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm very very tempted to go to this, but there's also the SpiralTek night on the 12th (which includes a bouncy castle!) and I'm skint    Perhaps if my student loan comes through!


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 2, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> It's duuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrtttttttttty banginggggggggggggg filthyyyyyyyyyyyyy bangggggggggggging full of maniacsssssssssssssssss!
> 
> Like you like it sir!



Abolutely, this night is TOTALLY my kind of thing.

But my weekends are unswappable, alas, for all sorts of complex reasons.

Oh well 

Besides, I love being with my kids 

And it's probably more mature than me and bombscare on a night out


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 2, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Abolutely, this night is TOTALLY my kind of thing.
> 
> But my weekends are unswappable, alas, for all sorts of complex reasons.
> 
> ...



I know you absolutely adore spending time with the minifucts...In no way am I suggesting you put a full on trash, bang, clanging night before them...would have been great if you could have jiggled /swapped your quality experience with them though...but then Im just being selfish   

As for the mature thang...fek off mate...maturity is for cheese! Being immature now and again is soooo much fun! You are allowed to have fun you know...they said so


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> I love being with my kids



do they like techno?


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 2, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> But my weekends are unswappable, alas, for all sorts of complex reasons.
> 
> Oh well
> 
> Besides, I love being with my kids


Any time you wanna bring the fuctlets to stay the night at Hamster Mansions while you go out and boogie, just say the word.


----------



## JTG (Nov 2, 2005)

So, we're organising an outing then?


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 3, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> So, we're organising an outing then?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



Do that, and bombscare will probably have to fly a a few days earlier or I'll have to go to a 40th birthday celebration I'd forgotten about or some other dictorial responsibilty will arise to put the Kybosh on things!!!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 3, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Any time you wanna bring the fuctlets to stay the night at Hamster Mansions while you go out and boogie, just say the word.



Awww. Thanks fh   Just stick 'em in the cellar and throw them some scraps now and again and it'll be just like staying at ours


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 3, 2005)

What if KRS and JTG should started a drop off centre for ravers kids they could call it KReche'S. 

No doubt there would be a " Im babysitting and I've just done some msuhrooms" thread



Why am I get flashbacks to the latest FRANK ad


----------



## JTG (Nov 19, 2005)

Bumped 'cos it's next weekend and we were talking about it last night.

Anyone else wanna come?


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 19, 2005)

Will they play The Stooges (-like last night)?


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 22, 2005)

This is gonna be a biggy.

Best get there early. I wanna try and sit down in that corner where the big black man who rambles on about boxes in a foreign language, comes over to us and has meaningful conversation with KRS who seems to be the only person who totally 'gets' wtf the man is going on about.  

AND

it's only













!


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 22, 2005)

Digs out dancy shoes, dusts em off, polishes them...



wo hooo !


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 22, 2005)

Doh i just started a thread.....  


Yeah I will be there but in the Disco room   <wonders which handbag to bring>


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok roll call :- 

DJBS
Fizzer
On_the_Fly
KRS
JTG
Kalidarkone
SunSpots ?



Come on who else is up for this !


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 24, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I will be there but in the Dico room



Now it sounds like a fetish night


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 24, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Ok roll call :-
> 
> SunSpots ?



LOL, _no chance!!!_  

It's not really my kind of thing, y'know...   

Hope you all have lots o' fun though.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh dear oh dear 




get ya arse out and be social !!!!!!!


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 24, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Oh dear oh dear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First and foremost, I _really_ don't like the music.    

Secondly, I'm so fuckin' broke it's pitiful.    

Have fun.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> LOL, _no chance!!!_
> 
> It's not really my kind of thing, y'know...
> 
> Hope you all have lots o' fun though.




Oi!

Get yer dancing gear on you!

How can you resist the sound of 'Dico' lol   

Wonder if it's gonna be uplifting Dico or even better...hard Dico or even...even...happy hard dico!


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 24, 2005)

_-Aaaarrgghh!!!!_ 

-STOP GANGING UP ON ME, YOU... YOU... _RAVERS!!!_


----------



## user47632 (Nov 24, 2005)

I should be going to this. My mate wanted to go to Tribe of Frog, but that's £12 on the door! Plus the amount of rigs out at the Lakota is great.... plus the music is spot on for me..... hardtekacidraggabreakcorejungletekska! (not all at once though)

I've never been to Laokta, so that'll be interesting. Hoping it'll have the same atmosphere as the Black Swan.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 24, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Now it sounds like a fetish night





It is isnt it?  Ive got me rubber dress and everything....and the handbag is for hitting fellas with.......


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 24, 2005)

If you have to Sunspots sell ya Cellery, or at a stretch i could get ya in !

go on say no now ?


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 24, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> go on say no now ?



Okay: no.    

Thanks, honestly.   

But even if I had the money, I'd still hate the tunes.  I guess that, come Saturday night, I'll probably be sitting on my sofa.  With only some celery for pleasure... 

_<Ooo-err, missus!>_


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 24, 2005)

*
IM CELERY GET ME OUT OF HERE*

Saturday night viewing @: Chez SunSpots


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 24, 2005)

*Time for Old Faithful...*


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 24, 2005)

Fizzer tell the lad ! !


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Fizzer tell the lad ! !



Sorry, there celery not a lot I can do about him...

..._Say it fast..._


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2005)

slim slim chance i may be gettin a lift so am trying my hardest but funds and general slackness will probably preclude <cries>   
please have a bosh for me


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2005)

also this snippet to get ya bits rumbling



> KSS<DMT>FUR..room..... 30k funcktion one, 15k Opus, 10k Rcf



that's one room!


----------



## JTG (Nov 24, 2005)

Scott J said:
			
		

> I should be going to this. My mate wanted to go to Tribe of Frog, but that's £12 on the door! Plus the amount of rigs out at the Lakota is great.... plus the music is spot on for me..... hardtekacidraggabreakcorejungletekska! (not all at once though)
> 
> I've never been to Laokta, so that'll be interesting. Hoping it'll have the same atmosphere as the Black Swan.



The prices for big nights like ToF really are stupid aren't they? Then again they're usually rammed so...

Lakota should be good given the rigs and the crowd they'll attract. In theory it's a great venue, in practice it's often cold, a bit empty and hard to have a good time. I'm of the opinion that the weekend will be different


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 24, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> The prices for big nights like ToF really are stupid aren't they? Then again they're usually rammed so...
> 
> Lakota should be good given the rigs and the crowd they'll attract. In theory it's a great venue, in practice it's often cold, a bit empty and hard to have a good time. I'm of the opinion that the weekend will be different




BUT only if we all let you go


----------



## The Lone Runner (Nov 24, 2005)

oooooh my god - I'm coming to this too!    I was going to go to Tribe of Frog at Black Swan, but it's now been decided that this is a far better option!
Please tell me how to identify nice urbanites - I may find the courage to come find and speak to people. 

I'm ready to rave....


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 24, 2005)

was so gonna go to this but going to be away...   have fun people..


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> oooooh my god - I'm coming to this too!    I was going to go to Tribe of Frog at Black Swan, but it's now been decided that this is a far better option!
> Please tell me how to identify nice urbanites - I may find the courage to come find and speak to people.
> 
> I'm ready to rave....



you shall know them by the trail of dribble
or u could post a pic and let em find you!   


that's evilllllllllllll that pic





















poor kitty, being forced to wear a pearl necklace


----------



## JTG (Nov 24, 2005)

Hmmm, there seems to be an influx of Tribe of Frog people...

You're not _hippies_ are you?!


----------



## The Lone Runner (Nov 24, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> you shall know them by the trail of dribble
> or u could post a pic and let em find you!



I'll keep my eye out for y'all...
DJBS
Fizzer
On_the_Fly
KRS
JTG
Kalidarkone
SunSpots
(will try and find you all...here


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 24, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> I'll keep my eye out for y'all...
> DJBS
> Fizzer
> On_the_Fly
> ...




Hmmmmmm! Looking on the new index it seems that in my last pic I have turned into a fella with a bowler hat- (quite a nice lookin fella too!) <feels to see if she now has testicles>


----------



## red3k (Nov 25, 2005)

Remember me?

I'm coming - yay! I'm looking forward to catching up with people.

Guess who has a hangover in work today?


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 25, 2005)

red3k said:
			
		

> Remember me?
> 
> I'm coming - yay! I'm looking forward to catching up with people.
> 
> Guess who has a hangover in work today?





 too much drinkies ?


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 25, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm! Looking on the new index it seems that in my last pic I have turned into a fella with a bowler hat- (quite a nice lookin fella too!) <feels to see if she now has testicles>



That's nothin'!  Look what that cheeky fucker did to me:




			
				bristle-krs said:
			
		

> *Sunspots*
> 
> http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid73/p6f589ce6b6e4b1a5c8e9989f40b31b4a/fb71d738.jpg


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## djbombscare (Nov 25, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> I'll keep my eye out for y'all...
> DJBS
> Fizzer
> On_the_Fly
> ...



Im not on KRS's definitve list of urbs sooooooo look for a 6ft 3 skinhead bouncing around next to the speakers probably in a T-shirt with either ©UNT on it or if its clean I'll wear me t-shirt with "GOD?" on the front and "DJ Bombscare" on the back just to be helpful like.


Oh and I'll be in the nosebleed techno room   


Probably all night long


Sweating


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 25, 2005)

Ill be the one teaching Fizzer to dance to techno !


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 25, 2005)

i will have to pass now bank just TAKEN MY CARD !!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2005)

I will be loooking like one of them not sure about the hair yet......Do come and say hello Lone runner, I wont be in the nose bleed techno room all night long....

I 'l be in room 3 and 4 mostly probably with a very loud bolshy dutchman


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/ihatebadgers/65713628308_0_ALB.jpg

Who is this? And why is he under my name? KRS!!! I DEMAND TO KNOW


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 25, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v628/ihatebadgers/65713628308_0_ALB.jpg
> 
> Who is this? And why is he under my name? KRS!!! I DEMAND TO KNOW



Well as I am now not going u dont need to there at all


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Well as I am now not going u dont need to there at all




whatdoyamean?   Why not?


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 25, 2005)

ATM stole my card @ lunch time so nothing til monday (payday for me)


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> ATM stole my card @ lunch time so nothing til monday (payday for me)



fek sake!!!!

You're juts trying to get out of my long promised dance lessons innit!!!!   

Borrow £3 from someone...i'll stand you a bevvy or two!

You CANT miss this!!!!!!


I shall be mostly in ALL the rooms mentioned at some point...espesh the Dico room   

WARNING!!!!

I plan to get very VERY very 'fizzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!'

I so neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed this!


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> ATM stole my card @ lunch time so nothing til monday (payday for me)




Shit what a bummer I'll lend you £3 to get in if you can sort yourself out for any errrrm things you may need


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Shit what a bummer I'll lend you £3 to get in if you can sort yourself out for any errrrm things you may need



Things like...toilet roll and deodrant you mean eh kali


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Things like...toilet roll and deodrant you mean eh kali




yeah of course fizzer!!!and lip balm


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 25, 2005)

awww ty i have supplies from erm last month so its just entry. I can walk there from Kingswood its not that far.


I dont back out of danceeee lessssons with ya fizbombs


Kalidarkmatter - you just wait ill make u like techno....if i have to die trying !



Ill have to owe ya a drink out next time like 

<begs>

oh and while we on any subject what so ever, more bum pinching please Kali, actually made me feel attractive when u did that in tescos


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> oh and while we on any subject what so ever, more bum pinching please Kali, actually made me feel attractive when u did that in tescos [/SIZE]



Kali pinched yer bunz in Tescos? 

LOL


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> awww ty i have supplies from erm last month so its just entry. I can walk there from Kingswood its not that far.
> 
> 
> I dont back out of danceeee lessssons with ya fizbombs
> ...




Bloody hell you dont want much do ya  

So not only must I like techno Ive got to pay for you to get in and pinch your bum as well- your ok for the drink I only drink water....pm me your number I may be able to give you a lift might even be able to pick you up from your doorstep.........


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Bloody hell you dont want much do ya
> 
> So not only must I like techno Ive got to pay for you to get in and pinch your bum as well- your ok for the drink I only drink water....pm me your number I may be able to give you a lift might even be able to pick you up from your doorstep.........



Take the offer! take the offer!

Then you can either meet me inside or outside lol


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Kali pinched yer bunz in Tescos?
> 
> LOL




Yeah well he was rumeging around in the Aubergines


----------



## The Lone Runner (Nov 25, 2005)

OK, have seen pictures now so will *attempt* to find people -  see you all tomorrow
(btw you all look lovely espessially that KRs - I'd never have thought he was a blonde 4 year old  )


----------



## JTG (Nov 25, 2005)

red3k said:
			
		

> Remember me?
> 
> I'm coming - yay! I'm looking forward to catching up with people.
> 
> Guess who has a hangover in work today?


  

One of my favouritist people

Jolly good


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 26, 2005)

Kewl red3k!

da bomb may or may not be coming later   

Shame, but I can't say I blame him really. He has shit loads to sort out and he fly's out to Boston in the wee small hours of Monday morning. If ever there was a time for him to take his responsibilties seriously, then this is it. Unfortunate timing et al, but I'm afraid I want him to keep me in the manner to which I have never been acustomed, so ce la vie innit   

So , yet again, I expect I'll spend the entire evening looking for something I've lost


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 26, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> OK, have seen pictures now so will *attempt* to find people -  see you all tomorrow
> (btw you all look lovely espessially that KRs - I'd never have thought he was a blonde 4 year old  )



erm...that picture listed under my name is nothing like me   

What ya gonna do, approach peeps and ask about u75 or our board names? lol the times I've done that in the past.

Right, so how about a bit more info from yourself then...A/s/l lol


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 26, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Kewl red3k!
> 
> da bomb may or may not be coming later
> 
> ...




Your sanity ?


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 26, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Right, so how about a bit more info from yourself then...A/s/l lol



Lone Runner came to the Magic Box one time - I can't remember if krs or JTG were there - I don't think so.

*racks brains*


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Lone Runner came to the Magic Box one time - I can't remember if krs or JTG were there - I don't think so.
> 
> *racks brains*


Did she come with J77 to the first big Brizzle meet - the one with farmerbarleymow, and ICB and Shmu...?  

I think that was before krs and JTG's time!


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 26, 2005)

There was time before JTG ?


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 26, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Did she come with J77 to the first big Brizzle meet - the one with farmerbarleymow, and ICB and Shmu...?  !



Yes, that was the one!




			
				fat hamster said:
			
		

> I think that was before krs and JTG's time!



Pah - newbies!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yes, that was the one!
> 
> 
> 
> Pah - newbies!



I was at that meet also...we ended up in vibes!

I can't remember someone called lone runner?


----------



## JTG (Nov 26, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I was at that meet also...we ended up in vibes!
> 
> I can't remember someone called lone runner?



Yeah but at your age you can barely remember a week last tuesday


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 26, 2005)

There goes the hug u wanted........wave to it as u wont be getting it me thinks LOL


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 26, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I can't remember someone called lone runner?


Nor can I - but I do remember a young woman who came along with J77 (and wasn't his girlfriend, which was a conclusion some of us jumped to at first).  I remember her by a different name, but I won't quote it here because I can't recall whether it was her board name or her RL name.


Best ask the lady herself: The Lone Runner, was that you?


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 26, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Nor can I - but I do remember a young woman who came along with J77 (and wasn't his girlfriend, which was a conclusion some of us jumped to at first).  I remember her by a different name, but I won't quote it here because I can't recall whether it was her board name or her RL name.
> 
> 
> Best ask the lady herself: The Lone Runner, was that you?



Oh yes...cute young thing, very nice gal.

But surely she would have said she met us before then, had that been the case?

Oh and Juttug...watch it mate!


----------



## The Lone Runner (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah, that was me with J77 (who now lives in Amsterdam!) - I did have a different name, basically I left the boards cos my internet access at work got taken away bah! then I didn't rejoin for like 3 years or summit when I got a computer at home....anyway I know I've met Geri before and Hammy, but can't remember anybody else.....(I must have been a little drunk   )
I look kind of normal really. Non distinctive - I shall wonder around randomly asking people if they are from U75.

Geri / Hammy - are you coming tonight????


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 26, 2005)

Come and say hello!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh yes, I'll be the one with the fluffy hair coz its bleedin raining...and smudged nail varnish! Darn!


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 26, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> Geri / Hammy - are you coming tonight????



No, not my type of thing...I'm going to the Wetherspoons in Fishponds for steak and chips!


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I'm going to the Wetherspoons in Fishponds for steak and chips!



-'AVE IT!!!!!


----------



## The Lone Runner (Nov 26, 2005)

Right - I'm off for a little sleep now - see you  all later


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 26, 2005)

Sleep - ye gads im in work all day and people sleep b4 they go out !


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 26, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Sleep - ye gads im in work all day and people sleep b4 they go out !



Yep...soon as e nails are dry Im avin a kip for a bit as well.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 26, 2005)

I could ask chris liberator to undo me flies but he's in the nude


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 26, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was me with J77 (who now lives in Amsterdam!)


Gone again, has he?  He gets around, aye - seems no time at all since he was living in Belgium.   


> Geri / Hammy - are you coming tonight????


It's not really my sort of thing either, I'm afraid.  No steak and chips for me though - I'm going to spend the evening wrestling with large pieces of kitchen equipment...   

I hope you find the other Urbanites, The Lone Runner. And I hope all you mad dancey people have a lovely time.


----------



## JTG (Nov 26, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I could ask chris liberator to undo me flies but he's in the nude



Yeah alright so my hearing aint up to much 

Anyway, walked past Lakota earlier and there was a whole fleet of trucks unloading loads of noisy looking rig type equipment


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 26, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> -'AVE IT!!!!!



Just got back from Fishponds - it's fucking mental up there, I tell you!


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Just got back from Fishponds - it's fucking mental up there, I tell you!



Yeah, well, that's Fishponds for you.  I've heard they've got a Morrisons and everything up there...


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Just got back from Fishponds - it's fucking mental up there, I tell you!


Ha!  You think Fishponds is mental?  I've just got back from the new Tesco!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 27, 2005)

I seem to have a  deflted balloon in myhand.

FEKING BANGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


woooooooooooooooooooooooooo


now for tup of tea///


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 27, 2005)

1st of all TY Mr Bomb for saving me a 4 mile walk home with no legs
2nd thanks to all who came and for those who talked me into going



Now, anyone seen my legs ? Brain ? Vision ? Taste buds ?


----------



## JTG (Nov 27, 2005)

Speed
3 quid to get in
Fucking HUGE rig in the main room, a veritable manhattan skyline of a soundsystem with speakers in all the corners upstairs as well 
Techno
Pill
Drum n bass
Nitrous oxide
More techno
Poppers
More drum n bass
Home

That was a fucking monster. We were in there for almost 8 hours - where did it all go?

Just goes to show what can be done by people who love the music for less than a fiver in. Why pay more, ever?


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 27, 2005)

and..thanks for your hospitality this morning JTG ::respect::


----------



## JTG (Nov 27, 2005)

No worries mate, it'd have been rude not to given how close to home it was. Happy to pass the time with you guys, why let the night end earlier than it has to?


----------



## JTG (Nov 27, 2005)

More shout outs going to:

The Lone Runner for tracking us down and being very nice. Sorry I only managed a few words and a couple of gurns but hey, that's what you get if you meet me on a night out 

krs for buggering off early 'cos he 'wasn't feeling the music' and didn't get any effects off a PERFECTLY GOOD bean.

The crap pill dealer - he agreed the deal but then, er, wandered off before he finished it. 

The bloke who managed to walk smack into a wall in the Dissident/PRANK/Ketwork32 room in the mistaken belief that there was a door there. Later seen lifting up the banners on the walls in a frantic attempt to locate the exit 

The cops for making an unscheduled appearance. It's a bit unnerving to be off your tits and watching three or four yellow jacketed pigs stride through the dancefloor and disappear out the fire exit onto the roof.

Whoever spray painted 'SKIN UP 4 JESUS' on a wall outside the aforementioned fire exit.

And finally - Ironside for playing Raining Blood by Slayer (remix by someone or other) at the end of his set in the Breakcore etc room. Fair brought back a few teenage memories as I moshed away happily by the bass stack 

I feel that my body will not forgive me for last night


----------



## The Lone Runner (Nov 27, 2005)

awesome night! was great to meet everybody...
see y'all soon


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 27, 2005)

nice to see everyone, sorry to bale out early, as jtg says i wasn't feeling the music, maaan 

really enjoyed the breakcore room, and the d&b too, and when i got there the techno was ace, but then it seemed to get a bit leaden, and i'd chugged too much iffy grolsch at the punk thing beforehand.

but kudos to all those who put it on - great line-up for £3!!!

was the police thing anything to do with the change in licensing laws? hijack sent out an email about spot-checks the other day...

fizzer fair freaked me out afterwards


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 27, 2005)

update :-

leg dead

brain missing


SLEPP=0


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 27, 2005)

I hada great time. lovely to see everyone ,caught up with some old old mates as well... had a fab dance in the Disco  even though the dj was crap and the room really stuffy....and shock horror even got into some of the techno for a bit. I mostly enjoyed taking the piss out of the dancing of the most munted of young men....  

I tell ya what It was well bad for being groped...


----------



## jjuice (Nov 27, 2005)

Last night some dj's saved my life -   the disco at the end of the night - joyo ! 
 Proved to myself that us mature Welsh women can still cut a mean rug on the dancefloor.  
Only complaint was the fucking godawful din in the main room in the last couple of hours. Listening to high energy music when your energy is fading only makes you feel more knackered (and twitchy)  Why won't the daft buggers learn ? 


Really now, why oh why ?


----------



## JTG (Nov 27, 2005)

I knew it was time to go when I wanted to dance in the main room at 6am but the legs just refused to cooperate


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 28, 2005)

*yawn*

<bombscare's getting ready to go to Boston>

Well wikkid night, last night...er...night before? whenever...

Great to see old and new faces.

Am numbed brained ATM 

Hope that lad who passed out behind me is ok...bless, I can remember being totally off my bonce one second then having to suddenly force myself to switch into mature sensible straight mode to sort him out as others were just stepping on or over him! Poor lad looked scared to death when I slapped his face to rouse him and forced him to sit up while JTG and me carried him into the corner to sit down, out of the way to recover.

KRS, that was funny as fek, I wanted to check you were ok. first I tried to locate you in the airing cupboard. Then I tripped on something by your bed and landed in a heap beside you to which you then screamed out in horror lol then my foot got tangled up in something on your bedroom floor as I tried to get out lol

I have a video on my camera with no picture but lots of banging noise.

Apple ogies to everyone I sent munted texts   

Need that night...should happen more often.


love you guys xXx


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 28, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> you then screamed out in horror


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 28, 2005)

Last night was pure hell !

Missed 2HC, cried till i coughed and then coughed till I was ill...enjoyed the clubbing but this has showed me i have no life purpose or any goals left to reach


----------



## ddraig (Nov 28, 2005)

some pic ere to remind you lucky buggers that got to go   

squatjuice 

looks messy!


----------



## Moggy (Nov 28, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> And finally - Ironside for playing Raining Blood by Slayer (remix by someone or other) at the end of his set in the Breakcore etc room. Fair brought back a few teenage memories as I moshed away happily by the bass stack



Have never gotten the chance to see Ironside play. Arse 

The track is "Angel Of Theft" by Player (Amon Tobin).


----------



## JTG (Nov 28, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Have never gotten the chance to see Ironside play. Arse
> 
> The track is "Angel Of Theft" by Player (Amon Tobin).



That's it. It's from 'Angel of Death' innit. Always was shit at IDing Slayer songs.

I love Ironside. Not as much as I love Punksi though


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 28, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Last night was pure hell !
> 
> Missed 2HC, cried till i coughed and then coughed till I was ill...enjoyed the clubbing but this has showed me i have no life purpose or any goals left to reach



<slaps O-T-F> 

Stop it!  

You have many life purposes and goals.

Your kids for one!

Teach me to dance to techno ...another (one lesson was not enough)  

Plus I'm sure a few more but Im too feking knackered to think of them now so I'll just give you another slap 

<slap>

Get some bananas, chocolate and 5htp down yer neck mate!


((((((O_T_F)))))) xxxXXXxxx


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 28, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> some pic ere to remind you lucky buggers that got to go
> 
> squatjuice
> 
> looks messy!



I scanned all of those to see if any of us were on there...nope.

I can tell you, it was a lot messier and duuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrty than that!

I have only just got the banging out of my head


----------



## sned (Nov 29, 2005)

wow! that was amazing! never been to lakota before but definately will again!


oh yeh, anyone know why the boys in blue appeared?


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 29, 2005)

sned said:
			
		

> wow! that was amazing! never been to lakota before but definately will again!
> 
> 
> oh yeh, anyone know why the boys in blue appeared?



look at the message board on post #1 says why they turned up


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 29, 2005)

What message board?


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 29, 2005)

This 1 this


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 29, 2005)

YEP THE FUKIN PRICK TRYIN TO SKANK EVERYONE OUTSIDE GOT THE SHIT KICKED OUT OF HIM AND ENDED UP IN HOSPITAL WHICH WAS FUKIN WICKED
BEST PLACE FOR HIM I RECKON.
BOUNCERS WERE FUKIN WICKED .
EVERY ROOM FUKIN HAD IT, I THOUGHT THE BUILDING WAS GUNA FULL DOWN THOUGH AS WE PUMPED OVER 100K OUT IT .
THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO TRAVELLED WALES, LONDON, READING AND BRIGHTON WE ESTAMTED ABOUT 1400 PEOPLE THOUGH THE DOOR BUT PROBABLY QUITE A FEW BLAGGED IT IN ON TOP.
BUT ALL RIGS GOT A NICE BIT OF MONEY FOR ONCE SO WE MIGHT BEABLE TO GET A COUPLE OF BLOWN DRIVERS FIXED PLUS WE ARE BUYING A COMMUNAL SET OF 4FT BADBOY BOLT CROPPERS.
BRING ON THE NEXT ONE BASICALLY END OF FEB MORE RIGS MORE LIGHTS MORE MUNTERS...
NEXT MISSION A BATTERY ANGLE GRINDER. NICE 1. LAK
Mon Nov 28, 2005 2:12 pm 	
Guest


Post 	Reply with quote
OH AND HAPPY GIRL YOU CAN FUK OF IT WAS ONLY £3 TO GET IN THATS WORKS OUT AT 40P A RIG. DON'T BOTHER CUMIN NEXT TIME .. LAK


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 29, 2005)

bit more to it than that on there but i not cut and pasting it too mashed in the head as too much sleep today


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 29, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> bit more to it than that on there




Shit, missed this one. Got the dates mixed up after thinkin' bout promotion 4 our TrippyH nite 2much. Bollocks.

A couple of freinds witnessed something pretty nasty outside though so maby it was best I didn't go undecided Didn't this happen just a cuple of weeks ago in London ...whats goin' on? lipsrsealed

_________________
-MOONSHINE CREW- out and about soon for more TrIpPy fun!

Sun Nov 27, 2005 7:30 pm 	View user's profile Send private message Send e-mail
Guest







Post trying to find 	Reply with quote
Anyone know the girl in the D&B room (floor 1) with the green/blue hair...really would like to contact said girl !
Mon Nov 28, 2005 12:31 pm 	
happy girl



Joined: 11 Oct 2005
Posts: 14
Location: surrey


Post 	Reply with quote
	2face wrote:
	Shit, missed this one. Got the dates mixed up after thinkin' bout promotion 4 our TrippyH nite 2much. Bollocks.

A couple of freinds witnessed something pretty nasty outside though so maby it was best I didn't go undecided Didn't this happen just a cuple of weeks ago in London ...whats goin' on? lipsrsealed


yeah it kicked off when me and a mate STUPIDLY agreed to pay a fiva so we could skip the que then realised we had been skanked when we got kicked out for going throught the fire door & saw the same bloke about to skank a group of lads, and they where really pissed off theyed been ripped off so started to beat the skammer up who then pulled a knife out on one of them.

Fucking great night though.......x
Mon Nov 28, 2005 1:03 pm 	View user's profile Send private message MSN Messenger
Guest







Post 	Reply with quote
did somone get killed or seriously injured outside mate said there was loads of ob when he turne up?
Mon Nov 28, 2005 1:51 pm 	
happy girl



Joined: 11 Oct 2005
Posts: 14
Location: surrey


Post 	Reply with quote
	Anonymous wrote:
	did somone get killed or seriously injured outside mate said there was loads of ob when he turne up?


Not seriously heart, they got slashed in the chest by some bloke skamming people outside. It could have been alot worse


----------



## user47632 (Nov 29, 2005)

sned said:
			
		

> wow! that was amazing! never been to lakota before but definately will again!
> 
> 
> oh yeh, anyone know why the boys in blue appeared?


It was great wasn't it   

Good to have you back in Bath, mate. And it was nice to meet Laura. 

I can see you two in this pic btw: http://gallery.squatjuice.com/gallery2/v/Nov2005Pics/Gener8r/Dcp07446.jpg.html


----------



## Moggy (Nov 29, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> That's it. It's from 'Angel of Death' innit. Always was shit at IDing Slayer songs.
> 
> I love Ironside. Not as much as I love Punksi though



Well the main riffage from the track IS from Raining Blood, but there's meant to be little samples from a few other Slayer tunes in there that i haven't ID'd but there's at least a couple of samples from Angel of Death too.

 

(Gorgeous vinyl too... One sided red sea-through vinyl with a FAT pentagram carved into the flipside )


----------



## JTG (Nov 30, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Well the main riffage from the track IS from Raining Blood, but there's meant to be little samples from a few other Slayer tunes in there that i haven't ID'd but there's at least a couple of samples from Angel of Death too.
> 
> 
> 
> (Gorgeous vinyl too... One sided red sea-through vinyl with a FAT pentagram carved into the flipside )



*feels all proud at having been right first time*

*also a bit confused though*

I must own it...


----------



## Moggy (Nov 30, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> *feels all proud at having been right first time*
> 
> *also a bit confused though*
> 
> I must own it...



After it's 'fairly' limited pressing (think there were 400 originally) they actually took a while to sell out, think only Ninja Tune's website weres selling them to start off with. As far as i know everywhere has sold out of them apart from The Hardstore, which are charging a rip-off £30 for them (got mine for 5-6 quid) AND the ones they have are all warped apparently (said while hugging his mint condition copy ). 

Here's the link to the item anyway, at least you can have a listen for free!   

http://www.thehardstore.com/asp/pro...5&cat=&ph=&keywords=&recor=&SearchFor=&PT_ID=


----------

